#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Campanha contra links ADSL nos provedores...

## lmriga

Salve gdes amigos!!!

Prezados colegas... Temos que nos mobilizar contras certos donos de provedores que estão usando ADSL como link. Isso não é justo, montamos uma estrutura, pagamos SCM, link caro, e chega um fulano de tal compartilhando ADSL, prejudicando a todos.

O primeiro passo é não ensinar essas pessoas, aqui no fórum.
O segundo é denunciar.

Pois é uma concorrência desleal e injusta.

----------


## brwireless

Vamos SUPOR que compartilhar ADSL não seja ilegal.

Qual seria o problema em fazer esse compartilhamento? 

Você fala como se ADSL fosse de graça, tambem se paga por esse link, é até mais caro doque deveria ser para essa tecnologia, que nem se garante banda. Quem utiliza ADSL ja é enganado o suficiente, nao acha?

E conheço provedores que compartilham ADSL, funciona 100%, sabe porque? Porque o projeto foi bem planejado, do mesmo jeito que os provedores profissionais planejam os seus projetos.

A concorrência não é desleal e injusta. Um link ADSL jamais irá atender tantos clientes, quanto o link dedicado atende, concorda?

Vale lembrar que não estou defendendo quem pratica isso.

----------


## ijr

> Vamos SUPOR que compartilhar ADSL não seja ilegal.
> 
> Qual seria o problema em fazer esse compartilhamento? 
> 
> Você fala como se ADSL fosse de graça, tambem se paga por esse link, é até mais caro doque deveria ser para essa tecnologia, que nem se garante banda. Quem utiliza ADSL ja é enganado o suficiente, nao acha?
> 
> E conheço provedores que compartilham ADSL, funciona 100%, sabe porque? Porque o projeto foi bem planejado, do mesmo jeito que os provedores profissionais planejam os seus projetos.
> 
> A concorrência não é desleal e injusta. Um link ADSL jamais irá atender tantos clientes, quanto o link dedicado atende, concorda?
> ...


A concorrência é desleal sim!
Começa pelo simples fato de ser crime. Leia o contrato de sua operadora local e verá que existe uma embasamento contratual em cima disso.

Outra coisa, isso prejudica os que usam link full, pois a qualidade do ADSL é inferior.

Imagine que um consumidor adquiriu internet de um provedor irregular (com adsl) e teve um serviço ruim.
... Logo de cara esse consumidor vai criar uma "antipatia" por rádio, vai escolher trocar por ADSL ou cabo.... e o coitado do provedor que está tudo certo (link, scm, etc) sai no prejuízo.

O que eu acho é que deveria existir um incentivo por parte do governo para os pequenos provedores pagarem menos (ou até isentar) os impostos no link full, ai os preços ficariam mais competitivos.
Mas a questão é que o governo quer que os pequenos se explodam.

----------


## Gosulator

> Salve gdes amigos!!!
> 
> Prezados colegas... Temos que nos mobilizar contras certos donos de provedores que estão usando ADSL como link. Isso não é justo, montamos uma estrutura, pagamos SCM, link caro, e chega um fulano de tal compartilhando ADSL, prejudicando a todos.
> 
> O primeiro passo é não ensinar essas pessoas, aqui no fórum.
> O segundo é denunciar.
> 
> Pois é uma concorrência desleal e injusta.




Bem, a maioria dos que hoje têm provedores com já estabelecidos, com centenas de clientes, começaram pequeninos e usando links dsl. Fazer campanha para que os provedores que já têm centenas de clientes larguem o dsl e usem links passíveis de revenda é válido, mas é preciso compreensão a respeito do pessoal que está começando, trabalha com equipamentos na frequência e não aplica preços abusivos no mercado e usa dsl até ter quantidade suficiente de clientes para contratar um link dedicado. Eu estou nesse segundo grupo aí. Tenho minhas metas traçadas, e assim que conseguir meu x número de clientes, vou negociar (já fiz umas negociações, mas apenas para quando eu for fazer mesmo, pedir um preço mais baixo ainda) com uma telecom e colocar meu link dedicano imediatamente. Aí vou estar na mesma situação que você, vou ter problema com provedores com até 500 clientes que continua usando 5, 6 links dsl.

----------


## oyama

Acho que devemos adotar este projeto.. criar um banner e colocar em nossas paginas... e claro denunciar a dona ana. 


Internet Clandestina - GatoNET - Compartilhamento de ADSL - Furto de Internet - Crimes de Internet

----------


## lucianogf

> Começa pelo simples fato de ser crime. Leia o contrato de sua operadora local e verá que existe uma embasamento contratual em cima disso.


se um provedor tem licença apropriada para funcionar como provedor ele não estará cometendo crime de "vender internet".

se o provedor que é licenciado e que está "vendendo internet" tem como link um ADSL ele estará violando uma cláusula do contrato com a operadora e não cometendo um crime.

----------


## morronix

E no momento em que a operadora se certificasse que o contrato foi quebrado( ela tem meios para descobrir isto facilmente), deveria entrar em contato com o provedor oferecendo algum tipo de facilidade na aquisição do link. Falo como cliente, não tenho provedor, mais eu sei o quanto me custou o link dedicado que eu tinha ne empresa e com certeza o link adsl, apesar de ser inferior é infinitamente mais barato. Pago de speedy business R$ 80,00, por um link de 1 mbps, contra R$ 1070 que eu pagava por uma lp de 512 kbps. Fora a multa desgraçada de R$ 8000 que foi paga por ter cancelado antes do contrato esfomiado de 36 meses... assim é realmete difícil o pessoal se regularizar. Apesar disto, também não defendo que provedores usem adsl, só quis mostrar que em uma parte dos casos, não é sacanagem do dono do provedor, mas falta de vontade da operadora mesmo.

----------


## lmriga

Muitos aqui reclamam pelo tópico q coloquei em discursão, não concordo e nunca concordei com essa prática, vamos mudar isso amigos... temos que nos defender, ou, seremos engolidos por essa prática ilegal e desleal.

----------


## 1929

É, tem os dois lados da questão.

Por ex. aqui na minha cidade tem provedor sem registro na Anatel, mas tem link full.
Link pequeno e muitos assinantes. A droga é a mesma. Todo mundo descontente e falando mal na cidade de provedor via rádio.
Tem gente pagando o dobro por ADSL da operadora e não quer nem ouvir falar em rádio.

Tudo por conta de um provedor link full mal projetado, ou então ganancioso e não aumenta o link.

----------


## vipsolcom

Pessoal, dois pontos que caracterizam crime sim de distribuição de ADSL:
1º - As operadoras proíbem esse ato em contrato.
2º - A própria ANATEL não emite SCM pra provedor com link ADSL, pois a ADSL já é um serviço de comunicação multimídia licenciado pra Brasil Telecom.
Deslealdade total com quem está regular, pq hoje um link full 1mbps custa em trono de 1250 mais ou menos e um link 1mbps de adsl está por 220, é justo? o cara mete 5 links de adsl 1mbps e roda beleza um provedor pra 150 usuários com MK, e ainda assin fica mais barato que quem paga 1mbps full e pode sustentar no máximo 80 a 100 usuários.
Daí eu pergunto, é justo????Fora o custo da TFI e da TFF anual.......pô....se liguem.

----------


## Josue Guedes

Nunca concordei com essa história e nem vou concordar, falar que um iniciante com adsl compartilhado atrapalha provedor grande. O ADSL não é estável, oscila e cai muito. Se o provedor tem apenas o ADSL como link ele nunca consegue oferecer 100% estabilidade. Se um provedor baseado em ADSL está atrapalhando, o provedor supostamente prejudicado está com problemas na sua rede. Antes de preocupar em denuciá-lo deve rever sua estrutura.

Agora o outro lado é seguinte, seu concorrente está usando ADSL, use você também, resolvido o problema.

----------


## ShadowRed

> Nunca concordei com essa história e nem vou concordar, falar que um iniciante com adsl compartilhado atrapalha provedor grande. O ADSL não é estável, oscila e cai muito. Se o provedor tem apenas o ADSL como link ele nunca consegue oferecer 100% estabilidade. Se um provedor baseado em ADSL está atrapalhando, o provedor supostamente prejudicado está com problemas na sua rede. Antes de preocupar em denuciá-lo deve rever sua estrutura.
> 
> Agora o outro lado é seguinte, seu concorrente está usando ADSL, use você também, resolvido o problema.


 
Tenho essa visão tambem. Mas sou totalmente a favor de denunciar o fato de estar operando sem licença.

O link é relativo. Quem usa ADSL para revender não vai conseguir ir longe. O upload é extremamente baixo. 35 clientes usando já era qualquer ADSL no upload.

Aqui na minha cidade pego clientes pelo fato da qualidade e estabilidade do link e estrutura que uso. E posso afirmar que quem usa adsl só vai se ferrar quando atingir um limite muito baixo de usuarios. 

Por exemplo uploads de fotos, musicas e mails com 35 usuarios onlines a 64k já fica impraticaveis.


O cara só tem download e mesmo assim muito instavel.

----------


## lfaria

> se um provedor tem licença apropriada para funcionar como provedor ele não estará cometendo crime de "vender internet".
> 
> se o provedor que é licenciado e que está "vendendo internet" tem como link um ADSL ele estará violando uma cláusula do contrato com a operadora e não cometendo um crime.


É um assunto muito controverso.

Estamos num país com muitas leis que não se cumprem, impostos demais e uma desigualdade sem tamanho.

Quem iniciou o tópico tem razões de reclamar, afinal é obrigado a se sujeitar a todas as desventuras do governo e seus impostos.

Quem está trabalhando errado, muitas vezes o faz por falta de opção. É pequeno, e lhe é tirado a possibilidade de empreender.

Mesmo num país que precisa de inclusão digital, faz discurso por isso, mas não pratica.

No dia que eu ver um país sério em todos os seus níveis de atuação, talvez eu apóie uma iniciativa dessas, de delatar, de reclamar, de chamar a polícia, etc.

No momento eu respeito a opção de risco que alguns assumem, repudio os que o fazem sem a real necessidade, como disse antes é um assunto controverso.

Em complemento:

Contratos particulares são questionáveis na justiça, a princípio não são crimes.

Temos muitas coisas a questionar, carga tributária, inviabilidade de empreender, etc.

Quem tem dinheiro e já conseguiu estabelecer seu negócio, etc e tal tem mais que brigar para manter o seu, o resto que se...........................

É apenas uma opinião para esquentar o debate.

PS: Não sou dono de provedor, frequento o forum em busca de conhecimento para administrar a Internet na rede de minha empresa.

----------


## lucianogf

> É um assunto muito controverso.
> 
> Estamos num país com muitas leis que não se cumprem, impostos demais e uma desigualdade sem tamanho.
> 
> Quem iniciou o tópico tem razões de reclamar, afinal é obrigado a se sujeitar a todas as desventuras do governo e seus impostos.
> 
> Quem está trabalhando errado, muitas vezes o faz por falta de opção. É pequeno, e lhe é tirado a possibilidade de empreender.
> 
> Mesmo num país que precisa de inclusão digital, faz discurso por isso, mas não pratica.
> ...


é bem por aí mesmo..

acho engraçado que tem donos de provedores, que tem link dedicado, mas não conseguem ter qualidade, já outros, até mesmo com ADSL, tem mais qualidade do que aqueles que tem link dedicado, é difícil, mas ocorre..

----------


## Mirandapb

Luciano e o amigo Ifaria voces falaram pouco e disseram tudo. Não consigo entender pesssoas que depois que cresce um pouco ja começa a querer pisar todo mundo. Ninguem começa de cima , será que o amigo que iniciou o topico ja começou com link dedicado?. Vamos com calma pessoal, sem essa de querer denegrir quem esta se iniiciando, pois tenho certeza que a meta de todos é trabalhar com link dedicado e SCM, mas para isso é preciso condição, até porquer um link dedicado não é tao facil de se adquirir. Estou negociando com a embratel a mais de 30 dias e so agora é que foi feito uma vistoria aqui no meu provedor por tecnicos da Embratel, para avaliação de viabilidade tecnica. Abraços

----------


## Josue Guedes

> Luciano voce falou pouco e disse tudo, não consigo entender pesssoas que depois que cresce um pouco ja começa a querer pisar todo mundo. Ninguem começa de cima para para baixo, será que o amigo que iniciou o topico ja começou com link dedicado?. Vamos com calma pessoal, sem essa de querer denegrir quem esta se iniiciando, pois tenho certeza que a meta de todos é trabalhar com link dedicado e SCM mas para isso é preciso condição, até porquer um link dedicado não é tao facil de se adquirir estou negociando com a embratel a mais de 30 dias e so agora é que foi feito uma vistoria aqui no meu provedor para avaliação de viabilidade tecinica. Abraços


Concordo com o amigo aqui, já tinha dito antes, provedor pequeno com ADSL tem muitas limitações, em breve ele prescisará do link dedicado. Acho que não há necessidade de se preocupar com isso. temos que nos preocoupar com nossa rede e com a concorrência de grandes operadoras. Provedor grande acha que ninguém pode começar, se o cara começar no ADSL ele vai chegar num limite e só poderá crescer com Link mais tarde.

----------


## 1929

> é bem por aí mesmo..
> 
> acho engraçado que tem donos de provedores, que tem link dedicado, mas não conseguem ter qualidade, já outros, até mesmo com ADSL, tem mais qualidade do que aqueles que tem link dedicado, é difícil, mas ocorre..


Foi como eu citei o exemplo aqui na minha cidade. Eu já estou enfrentando a descrença das pessoas com via rádio, porque um provedor que começou com todo estardalhaço, equipamento sofisticado, link full etc etc, está uma m.... Ele ferrou as pessoas com contrato de fidelidade, ( que na prática não deve existir). Mas quando faz um ano, o sujeito cai fora. 
Só ficam os que não tem outra opção e extrema necessidade. 
Tem gente que voltou para linha discada.
diga-se de passagem que a TELE não tem mais capacidade de ADSL na central.

Então o que está faltando mesmo é uma boa concorrencia com qualidade, e é por isso que eu leio tudo aqui no forum. Mas sei que o caminho da recuperação do sistema via rádio não vai ser fácil, tudo porque o bendito sujeito estragou o mercado, mesmo com link full.

----------


## Mirandapb

Esse link deve ser full de FUL.......LERAGEM.........rssrsrs. Brincadeira pessoal. Mas tem um ditado que diz: "Olho grande só vê visagem".

----------


## lfaria

Vamos complementar...

Não acho correto o uso de adsl em provedores, seja por motivos técnicos ou legais. 

O serviço é instável e vai trazer dor de cabeça mais cedo ou mais tarde.

O que defendo é a liberdade de uns optarem por esse meio por falta de opção. 

Vai mais o bom senso.

Devemos lembrar que também existe o outro lado da moeda, aquele provedor que lança mão desse artifício para prejudicar aquele que já ralou e já está estabelecido. 

Cada caso é um caso.

Fazer campanha generalizada contra o uso do adsl, provedor não licenciado, etc, sem levar em conta o lado humano do negócio é cruel.

Deveríamos colocar nosso tempo em campanhas mais interessantes.

Os provedores de todos os portes poderiam ter condições e incentivos para suprir a necessidade de inclusão digital que o governo tanto alardeia. Com certeza teria mais sucesso, geraria mais emprego e melhor atendimento.

E aí?

----------


## 1929

> Esse link deve ser full de FUL.......LERAGEM.........rssrsrs. Brincadeira pessoal. Mas tem um ditado que diz: "Olho grande só vê visagem".



O sujeito colocou 200 assinantes em um link de 1 mega. Tenho amigos na TELE e eles me disseram que era link de 1 mega. O provedor aqui diz que tem 2 mega. Mesmo para 2 mega já é muito assinante. Resultado: estragou o mercado, pois a descrença é geral.

----------


## Josue Guedes

> O sujeito colocou 200 assinantes em um link de 1 mega. Tenho amigos na TELE e eles me disseram que era link de 1 mega. O provedor aqui diz que tem 2 mega. Mesmo para 2 mega já é muito assinante. Resultado: estragou o mercado, pois a descrença é geral.


Se com 2 mega não atende 200 clientes com qualidade é porque realmente não souberam configurar o sistema. Considerando 60% dos clientes online, acho que daria para rolar uns 64k com rajadas de até 128.

----------


## xandemartini

Esse negócio de provedor deveria ser como qualquer outro negócio... Se o cara não tiver capital ou estrutura pra começar, não começa ué... Me diz porque nem todo mundo abre um posto de combustíveis? Ou uma farmácia? Simples, pq precisa de capital pra atender bem os clientes! Então pq com provedor tem q ser diferente? Pq com provedor qualquer um pode começar sem ter dinheiro no bolso?

Desculpe se alguém não concordar comigo, mas esta é minha opinião... E antes q venham as pedras, eu comecei sim com link, e nunca usei adsl! Link de 512kbps, com garantia de 50%, pagando R$ 1.250,00 mensais em 2004.!

----------


## lucianogf

é.. tem quem comece com carrinho de cachorro quente e depois tem sua lanchonete.. e sempre atendendo bem os clientes.

----------


## lmriga

Eu sabia q este tópico ia dar muito o que falar, pois esses "provedozinhos de fundo de quintal" com link ADSL nos dar muita dor de cabeça, vejam só, o valor da SCM q pagamos, os custos do link e muitos mais gastos, temos q acabar com com essa prática, ou trabalhem legal ou mude de ramo, deixem os profissionais trabalharem...

----------


## 1929

> Esse negócio de provedor deveria ser como qualquer outro negócio... Se o cara não tiver capital ou estrutura pra começar, não começa ué... Me diz porque nem todo mundo abre um posto de combustíveis? Ou uma farmácia? Simples, pq precisa de capital pra atender bem os clientes! Então pq com provedor tem q ser diferente? Pq com provedor qualquer um pode começar sem ter dinheiro no bolso?
> 
> Desculpe se alguém não concordar comigo, mas esta é minha opinião... E antes q venham as pedras, eu comecei sim com link, e nunca usei adsl! Link de 512kbps, com garantia de 50%, pagando R$ 1.250,00 mensais em 2004.!


Alexandre, nem me fala em farmácia. Alguns anos atrás fui montar uma farmácia e fiquei quase 1 ano para conseguir todas as licenças. E cada 3 meses tinha fiscal do conselho para ver se tinha farmaceutico cumprindo o horário. Depois de 8 anos caí fora, justamente por causa do farmaceutico. E farmaceutico leva tanto ou mais que o valor de um link.
Se tu ficar mais de 1 mês sem ele, já vem multa. E não adianta contornar porque quando o farmaceutico sai ele é obrigado a comunicar o conselho dele.

Se compararmos, para provedor até que não é muita exigencia. É que o pessoal está acostumado a levar flauteado. 

Quanto ao outro colega que comentou sobre colocar 200 usuários em 2 mega: -- na verdade ele não tinha os 2 megas, não sei agora, mas que era uma bos.. isso era!!! Navegando a 15K, 20 K, isso quando não travava.

----------


## falcaobr

Concordo com algumas acerções aqui colocadas, mas venhamos e convenhamos, tem gente que não tem nem capacidade técnica pra vender cachorro quente na praia e quer colocar provedor! É pior do que ter ou não ter licença, pois realmente lasca o trabalho dos outros que querem fazer a coisa certa e com profissionalismo.
O que vejo é muita "sujeira no ar", não só dos rádios em excesso, mas de muita gente que não presta fazendo "merd...". Quem não tem como se legalizar, vá arrumar uma lavagem de roupa! 
Por outro lado, conforme um dos colegas falou anteriormente, no Brasil pagamos impostos demais, breve devem ser criados impostos até pra respirar ou bufar! Assim sendo, devemos sim cobrar dos órgãos competentes o seu serviço bem feito, infelizmente não é o que assistimos. Nossa querida "tia Ana" não dos dá prazer, faz vistas grossas a todas essas irregularidades que enxergamos por aqui e assistimos aí fora nas ruas. É com isso que devemos nos preocupar, pois cada órgão do governo tem centenas de empregados caros e pagos com nosso dinheiro, devemos exigir que funcionem, se funcionassem corretamente, não iríamos mais nos preocupar com nada disso, com concorrentes desleais, etc, etc... Que seja criada uma grande associação, cooperativa, ou coisa parecida, tem até uma tal de "Unotel" se propondo a isso (mas caríssima e já foge aos princípios), para termos força de reclamar e fazer valer nossos direitos e fazer com que sejam cumpridas as leis que só existem no papel. Para o que temos em troca, nossas licenças eram pra ser 10 reais e olhe lá! Onde já se viu ter que pagar 9 mil reais e ter ao lado um sacana que não paga nada te lascando e ninguém faz nada?
Resumindo, pela correção dos absurdos. Acho que já falei demais.

Forte abraço virtual a todos.

----------


## Josue Guedes

> Eu sabia q este tópico ia dar muito o que falar, pois esses "provedozinhos de fundo de quintal" com link ADSL nos dar muita dor de cabeça, vejam só, o valor da SCM q pagamos, os custos do link e muitos mais gastos, temos q acabar com com essa prática, ou trabalhem legal ou mude de ramo, deixem os profissionais trabalharem...


...i ai fera, começei com ADSL e sem licença, hoje tenho link e estou com a base cadastrada direitinho, por isso sou fundo de quintal como você disse? Tá perdendo clientes ai? Aqui eu estou ganhando clientes, ainda sou pequeno mais estou crescendo e nem por isso vou recriminar o cara da "carrocinha de cachorro quente".

----------


## Josue Guedes

> Esse negócio de provedor deveria ser como qualquer outro negócio... Se o cara não tiver capital ou estrutura pra começar, não começa ué... Me diz porque nem todo mundo abre um posto de combustíveis? Ou uma farmácia? Simples, pq precisa de capital pra atender bem os clientes! Então pq com provedor tem q ser diferente? Pq com provedor qualquer um pode começar sem ter dinheiro no bolso?
> 
> Desculpe se alguém não concordar comigo, mas esta é minha opinião... E antes q venham as pedras, eu comecei sim com link, e nunca usei adsl! Link de 512kbps, com garantia de 50%, pagando R$ 1.250,00 mensais em 2004.!


..2004 não tinha ADSL ainda, tinha?

----------


## xandemartini

> ..2004 não tinha ADSL ainda, tinha?


Tinha sim. E tinha outro provedor q usava, em 2005 ele fechou.  :Smile:

----------


## Mirandapb

Josué Guedes grande personalidade, parabens pelas suas colocações em ressposta as grosserias do Falcaobr, aqui entre nós conheço o Falcaobr moro proximo ao mesmo e tb tenho provedor que ainda estou dependendo do adls não por optar por adsl mas por até o momento não ter conseguido instalar 1 link dedicado, no entanto ja esta sendo providenciado a aquisição de 1 link dedicado junto a embratel. Quanto ao ao falcaobr ele é tecnico em informatica e sem conhecimento tercnico na area de transmissão esta mudando para provedor, que insclusive aindo hoje (quinta-feira 08:12m) o individuo usa adsl ou seja o sujo falando do mal lavado. Aqui quero me desculpar a todos desse forum pelo baixo nivel que este tema vem provocando. Mas a verdade tem que ser dita.

Complementando: algumas pedras atiradas não me atigem, pois tenho condições financeiras o suficiente para legalização e compra de linke dedicado, que inclusive está sendo tudo providenciado com a maior brevidade possível.
Abraços.

----------


## falcaobr

Complementando, devo informar que não tenho nenhum tipo de amizade com esse mirandapb. Sou formado em Engenharia mecânica com várias especializações em informática e trabalhei durante uns 15 anos numa empresa do Governo Federal que não precisa especificar qual foi, aonde me especializei em Informática, tendo sido inclusive supervisor, gerente e administrador de rede WAN com diversos cursos e certificados expedidos pela própria Microsoft. Agora vem o companheiro dizer que não tenho conhecimento de rede, é demais! rsrsrsrs... Um administrador de rede WAN, rsrsrsrs..... Mas não estou procurando emprego nem aqui é área para distribuir curriculos. Meu interesse aqui é aprender cada vez mais e distribuir o conhecimento com os companheiros que precisem.
Não estou aqui jogando pedra em ninguém, não falei em nome de ninguém, não tenho raiva de ninguém, nem tão pouco sou a favor de denúncias contra os pequenos. Todos tem direito de começar, mas tem o dever de se legalizar. 
Achar que quem não tem capacidade técnica deve procurar outro rumo é opinião minha, cada qual tem a sua. Cada macaco no seu galho.
Conforme minha opinião, vê-se que afirmo o desejo de fazer com que os órgãos governamentais funcionem conforme suas atribuições determinam. 
Hoje tenho minha situação estável, cancelei ADSL e estou com Link da Embratel, com firma legalizada, CNPJ, licença da Anatel, etc, etc. Torço para que todos se legalizem e trabalhem para mudar a imagem do provedor a rádio para melhor.
Boa sorte sr. mirandapb, espero que trabalhe bastante e seja um vencedor, "o sol nasce para todos", que Deus lhe abençõe e o acompanhe durante todos os dias da sua vida.

Abraço virtual a todos

----------


## lfaria

> É com isso que devemos nos preocupar, pois cada órgão do governo tem centenas de empregados caros e pagos com nosso dinheiro, devemos exigir que funcionem, se funcionassem corretamente, não iríamos mais nos preocupar com nada disso, com concorrentes desleais, etc, etc... Que seja criada uma grande associação, cooperativa, ou coisa parecida, tem até uma tal de "Unotel" se propondo a isso (mas caríssima e já foge aos princípios), para termos força de reclamar e fazer valer nossos direitos e fazer com que sejam cumpridas as leis que só existem no papel. Para o que temos em troca, nossas licenças eram pra ser 10 reais e olhe lá! Onde já se viu ter que pagar 9 mil reais e ter ao lado um sacana que não paga nada te lascando e ninguém faz nada?
> Resumindo, pela correção dos absurdos. Acho que já falei demais.



É óbvio que se o governo (Anatel, etc) funcionasse direito não haveria essa zona toda e nem reclamações sobre os "adsl provedores da vida". 

Mas por outro lado existiria uma demanda reprimida e mal atendida, pior, aliás, da que existe hoje.

Garanto se existisse políticas públicas que privilegiassem o micro empresário, todos sairiam ganhando. 

Não faltam exemplos.

----------


## falcaobr

> É óbvio que se o governo (Anatel, etc) funcionasse direito não haveria essa zona toda e nem reclamações sobre os "adsl provedores da vida". 
> 
> Mas por outro lado existiria uma demanda reprimida e mal atendida, pior, aliás, da que existe hoje.
> 
> Garanto se existisse políticas públicas que privilegiassem o micro empresário, todos sairiam ganhando. 
> 
> Não faltam exemplos.


É isso aí lfaria, concordo em gênero número e grau. Vamos lutar por isso, a união faz a força.

Abraço

----------


## lfaria

A propósito, quais instituições já existem para representar os provedores, quiçá, provedores wireless?

Sindicato, associações, ongs, etc? Quais se direcionam para isso?

----------


## falcaobr

> A propósito, quais instituições já existem para representar os provedores, quiçá, provedores wireless?
> 
> Sindicato, associações, ongs, etc? Quais se direcionam para isso?


Tem uma tal de ABRANET (não sei a área de abrangência) 
Link abaixo: 
Abranet

Vou dar uma pesquisada se encontro outras, quem souber por gentileza informe.

----------


## falcaobr

Brasil conta com mais de 1,5 mil provedores de acesso banda larga 
Luiz Henrique Ferreira - TeleSíntese 
28.11.2007 

O Brasil tem 1.761 pequenos provedores de acesso banda larga à Internet. Essa é a conclusão de um levantamento preliminar realizado pelas cinco associações dos pequenos provedores, que congrega a Abrappit (Associação Brasileira de Pequenos Provedores da Internet e Telecomunicações); a Abranet (Associação Brasileira dos Provedores de Acesso, Serviço e Informações de Rede Internet); a Abramult (Associação Brasileira das Prestadoras do Serviço de Comunicação Multimídia); a Global Info (Associação de Provedores de Acesso a Internet); e a Internet Sul (Associação Riograndense dos Provedores de Acesso, Serviços e Informações da Rede Internet).

De acordo com o levantamento, os pequenos provedores estão presentes em 74,2% dos municípios brasileiros que aglutinam 90,7% da população. Eles afirmam serem responsáveis pela oferta de acessos banda larga em regiões onde não chegam as grandes operadoras de telecomunicações. A tecnologia utilizada é em geral wireless. 

Ricardo Sanches, presidente da Abrappit, ressaltou que esse levantamento é o início de um trabalho para justificar junto ao Minicom o pleito de oferecer banda larga em projetos do Governo Federal na última milha. Segundo ele, todas as vezes que reivindicou do órgão chances iguais com a teles nesses projetos, tinha como resposta que não era possível atendê-lo sem saber quem são esses pequenos provedores e onde atuam. “Agora com esses dados nós temos condições de atender o projeto de inclusão digital para as escolas”, afirmou.

Atualmente existem dois projetos do Governo que tratam de inclusão digital e que podem permitir que os pequenos provedores ofereçam o serviço na última milha. Um deles é a licitação do Gesac (Governo Eletrônico – Serviço de Atendimento ao Cidadão) e outro serviço seria o da substituição de 8.461 Postos de Serviços de Telecomunicações (PSTs) por backhauls com infra-estrutura de banda larga em todos os municípios brasileiros. 
Link: Observatorio - Brasil conta com mais de 1,5 mil provedores de acesso banda larga

----------


## Mirandapb

Acho de esse topico esta indo longe demais, e que essa coisa dequerer ser o bom e o resto que se dane, eu até entendo "faz parte" no entanto o Falcaobr fez uma pequena confusão no termo Wlan quando disse que foi administrador de rede Wlan. pois na epoca que o mesmo atuava como adminiustrador de rede nem se sonhava em Wlan(diferentemente de lan), ou sera que ele não sab e o siginificado de Wlan a grosso modo signica uma lan porem sem fios, não quero aqui polemizar mais, essas discussoes que não leva a lugar nenhum, e mem quero tirar o meirito de niguem. do mais obrigado helio pela palavras de incentivo.
A todos o bom dia.

----------


## xandemartini

> Acho de esse topico esta indo longe demais, e que essa coisa dequerer ser o bom e o resto que se dane, eu até entendo "faz parte" no entanto o Falcaobr fez uma pequena confusão no termo Wlan quando disse que foi administrador de rede Wlan. pois na epoca que o mesmo atuava como adminiustrador de rede nem se sonhava em Wlan(diferentemente de lan), ou sera que ele não sab e o siginificado de Wlan a grosso modo signica uma lan porem sem fios, não quero aqui polemizar mais, essas discussoes que não leva a lugar nenhum, e mem quero tirar o meirito de niguem. do mais obrigado helio pela palavras de incentivo.
> A todos o bom dia.


Olá!

No caso ele falou WAN, e não WLAN... são coisas diferentes... 

Se o tópico não descambar para ataques pessoais e xingamentos, eu acho que ele é válido, para que o pessoal possa expressar seu ponto de vista, independente de um ou outro participante estar correto ou não...

----------


## Josue Guedes

Os usuários do forum que são donos de provedores que começam essa história sempre são vendedores, como quem começou esse tópico. Essa história vai chegar em lugar nenhum, essa história de campanha vai pra frente não...

Acho um pouco fora do objetivo da comunidade Linux o sujeito pedir para não ensinar no forum, como nosso amigo ai fez..Porque está no forum então, apenas para vender né, com certeza.

----------


## falcaobr

> Olá!
> 
> No caso ele falou WAN, e não WLAN... são coisas diferentes... 
> 
> Se o tópico não descambar para ataques pessoais e xingamentos, eu acho que ele é válido, para que o pessoal possa expressar seu ponto de vista, independente de um ou outro participante estar correto ou não...


Obrigado Xandemartini, realmente são diferentes e põe diferença nisso! rsrsrsrs.  :Big Grin: 
A WAN na qual eu era Administrador era a nível de Brasil, envolvendo todos os Estados.
Mas para os colegas que estão acompanhando e quiserem tirar dúvidas sobre redes WAN, segue a sugestão de dar uma estudada na Wikipedia. O endereço é o seguinte:

Rede de longa distÃ¢ncia - WikipÃ©dia

Forte abraço virtual aos colegas.

----------


## Elliott

> Olá!
> 
> No caso ele falou WAN, e não WLAN... são coisas diferentes... 
> 
> Se o tópico não descambar para ataques pessoais e xingamentos, eu acho que ele é válido, para que o pessoal possa expressar seu ponto de vista, independente de um ou outro participante estar correto ou não...


Concordo com o xandemartini =) devemos nos ajudar para conseguir algo melhor! Tenho provedor estou tirando toda a papelada da empresa e da scm, mas como muitas pessoas ja falaram estou vendo a questao do link ( devido ao preço ser muito salgado ), nao vou ficar totalmente regularizado. Mas eh isso ai

----------


## Mirandapb

Olá Eliott, beleza? Kara, a coisa é um pouco complicada para pequenos provedores veja bem: Tentei parceiria de SCM mas a primeira coisa que me exigiam era possuir CNPJ e contrato de link dedicado, ou seja ninguem quer se arriscar fazendo parceria com quem usa adsl. Foi quando resolvi comprar primeiro o link Dedicado fui mais uma vez enconstado na parede com a exigencia da base ser cadastrada na ANATEL, ainda bem que o proprio vendedor do link faz essa parte de licença da base na ANATEL, para isso tive que pagar alem de R$ 4000,00 (quatro mil reais da instalação os seguintes valores: R$ 1.200,00 (hum mil e duzentos(para projeto do engenheiro) + R$ 1.340,00 para a TFI, fica salgado como voce diz para quem está começando como nós mas ai vem o lado bom da coisa, voce pode dormir tranquilo e expandir seu negocio com mais qualidade e profissionalismo. A tabela dos preços de link: 2mb 2.500,00, 4mb 4.000,00, 6mb 5.700,00, 8mb 7000,00 ja assinei o contrato e solamente estou aguardando a instalação. Ah ia esquecendo: voce paga a taxa TFI mas não fica pagando mensalidade de SCM.

----------


## lucianogf

> Olá Eliott, beleza? Kara, a coisa é um pouco complicada para pequenos provedores veja bem: Tentei parceiria de SCM mas a primeira coisa que me exigiam era possuir CNPJ e contrato de link dedicado, ou seja ninguem quer se arriscar fazendo parceria com quem usa adsl. Foi quando resolvi comprar primeiro o link Dedicado fui mais uma vez enconstado na parede com a exigencia da base ser cadastrada na ANATEL, ainda bem que o proprio vendedor do link faz essa parte de licença da base na ANATEL, para isso tive que pagar alem de R$ 4000,00 (quatro mil reais da instalação os seguintes valores: R$ 1.200,00 (hum mil e duzentos(para projeto do engenheiro) + R$ 1.340,00 para a TFI, fica salgado como voce diz para quem está começando como nós mas ai vem o lado bom da coisa, voce pode dormir tranquilo e expandir seu negocio com mais qualidade e profissionalismo. A tabela dos preços de link: 2mb 2.500,00, 4mb 4.000,00, 6mb 5.700,00, 8mb 7000,00 ja assinei o contrato e solamente estou aguardando a instalação. Ah ia esquecendo: voce paga a taxa TFI mas não fica pagando mensalidade de SCM.


que empresa fez essa parceria te registrar sua estação e você não precisar pagar mensalidade?

----------


## Mirandapb

Luciano é o proprio vendedor do link(Leonardo) não vou aqui divulgar o nome de sua empresa por motivos obvios, mas caso tenha interesse me manda uma MP. a pessoa interessada ja faz o contrato do link com as demais taxas.

----------


## lucianogf

ah cara.. mas pelo valor que você está pagando em tudo já pagou muitas mensalidades...

----------


## Mirandapb

É verdade Luciano suas colocações, mas o pior é que aqui na minha cidade não temos opções, por exemplo estava negociando com a embratel e o preço do link era bem inferior, mas depois que fosse adicionados os impostos e taxas de instalação, portas etc. ficava na mesma e ainda eu teria que fazer parceria SCM com outra empresa e ficar pagando alem das taxas de adesao e TFI, mensalidades, de no minimo R$ 270,00, isso, sem levar em consideração que ficaria sendo uma filial de uma empresa que não é minha. A taxa de R$ 4.000,00 eu ficaria isento se optasse em comprar os equipamentos para o PTP, o que não achei interessante, pois os preços de radios de boa qualidade(Canopy, Teramax e outros) encareceria muito mais e ainda eu ficaria na obrigação de substitui-los em caso de pane. Abraços.

----------


## Snake_jp

quamdo comecei foi com adsl, mas sempre prestando um bom servico. o problema e o q muitos dos colegas disseram e o mau servico dos outros que queima o mercado. hj to todo legalizado e tenho 2megas dedicado migrando pra 6 megas. pago funcionarios, link, licenca e outros coisas tudo isso tem custo e muito alto. tenho concorrentes que comecaram pouco tempo depois q eu e ate hj n tao nem ai pra nada. so queimando o mercado e esse tipo de gente q tem de ser excluida do mercado, esses gato's net sem estrutura e sem prestar um servico q preste e nem da nenhum suporte. esses sim tem q procurar uma lavagem de roupa.

----------


## Elliott

> quamdo comecei foi com adsl, mas sempre prestando um bom servico. o problema e o q muitos dos colegas disseram e o mau servico dos outros que queima o mercado. hj to todo legalizado e tenho 2megas dedicado migrando pra 6 megas. pago funcionarios, link, licenca e outros coisas tudo isso tem custo e muito alto. tenho concorrentes que comecaram pouco tempo depois q eu e ate hj n tao nem ai pra nada. so queimando o mercado e esse tipo de gente q tem de ser excluida do mercado, esses gato's net sem estrutura e sem prestar um servico q preste e nem da nenhum suporte. esses sim tem q procurar uma lavagem de roupa.


Assino embaixo!

----------


## redeconect

Boa noite a todos do Under-Linux.
Gostaria de dizer a todos que não estou aqui para ficar discutindo com ninguem, principalmente por ser uma pessoa que estaria aqui mais para aprender do que questionar. Porem quem realmente entende da montagem de um provedor e sabe qual melhor equipamento a ser usado e que ja nasceu grande como nosso amigo que abriu não so essa mas como varias vezes esse tipo de topico agora eu não vou conseguir ficar calado e dizer a todos que ja tentei por telefone e por email conversar com o mesmo para saber e adquerir um link dedicado e o mesmo nem atenção me deu então pergunto a vocês todos já nasceram grandes ? Como podemos crescer se outro quer de matar no minho. Como posso querer vender links dedicado se nâo atendo bem meus futuros cliente ? Ah ja sei e que tenho medo da concorrência então, vamos tentar maldosamente plantar uma sementinha ruim na cabeça das pessoas grandes provedores que nosso concorrente são uma ameaça para nós grandes e so nós podemos crescer os outros não. Isso meu amigo não faz parte de sua indole pois se voce e um cristão realmente voce jamais deveria fazer o q você e outros companheiros grande estão fazendo xingando com palavra de baixo calâo se vocês não querem passar igual voces dizem as receitas de bolo faça como eu veja e não responda deixe para uma outra que queira ajudar. Vou dizer uma coisa fiz o curso de mikrotik e não tenho vergonha de falar você so vai ter apenas uma ideia do que é o sistema pois e muito complexo porem explique como pescar e nao dar o peixe, agora se não quizer fazer isso deixe pra la e leie outro topico. Aprenda que e melhor viver e deixar outros viverem tambem pois todos nos somos filhos de Deus e tem lugar pra todo mundo eu acho na minha opinião que esse negocio de provedor so vai ficar quem realmente e bom seja com adsl ou com link dedicado so os melhores ficaram o resto afunda. Ah outra coisa, caro amigo adsl é crime, link dedicado tambem e qualquer outro tipo de transmissão e crime. Pois faço uma pergunta de onde vem o sinal ? Quem deu permissão para a embratel transmitir esse sinal ? Onde foi gerado esse sinal ? A Anatel, não anatel deu uma licença que seria para que você utilizasse da mesma e o que você faz ? Esta sublocando esse sinal. A mesma coisa e com a eletricidade. De onde vem a eletricidade ? Das usinas ? Sim. Ué, mas as usinas não estão nos rios ? Sim. Então elas pertencem a quem ? A marinha, pois como diz na constituição todos os rios, lagos e mares pertencem a Marinha. Não percentem as Concessionarias de eletricidade. O que é a mesma coisa, nós temos uma concessão na qual poderiamos nós ultilizarmos desse sinal. No entando não e isso q acontece dizemos a todos q somos provedores pois ultilizamos link dedicado e temos uma licença da antel conhecido como SCM sendo q isso e uma licença para sua propria ultilização pois essa licença e para q você possa transmitir o sinal de multimidia entre sua matriz a suas filiais. Ah outro detalhe como você não suporta adsl fique sabendo que antigamente a telefonica vendia seus links adsl de acordo com o numero de usuarios que iria utilizar aquela velocidade tipo 2 mega ate 15 usuarios e assim por diante e mais antigamente ela chegou áte a rotiar modem. Então digo mais uma vez viva e deixe os outros viverem tambem apesar de não ser evangélico uma farse explica tudo q eu disse Jesus ti ama e a nós todos tbem pois todos somos filhos dele.
E a proxima vez que alguem tentar falar com você de um pouco de atenção pois assim você tera parceiros e não pessoas magoada com você.
Muito obrigado a todos e peço desculpas mas estou cansado de ser atacado e de ser inocente por não ser grande.

----------


## armc_2003

> É, tem os dois lados da questão.
> 
> Por ex. aqui na minha cidade tem provedor sem registro na Anatel, mas tem link full.
> Link pequeno e muitos assinantes. A droga é a mesma. Todo mundo descontente e falando mal na cidade de provedor via rádio.
> Tem gente pagando o dobro por ADSL da operadora e não quer nem ouvir falar em rádio.
> 
> Tudo por conta de um provedor link full mal projetado, ou então ganancioso e não aumenta o link.


Boa noite. Quero te fazer algumas perguntas:
1 - Você tem link dedicado?
1.1 - Se tem, quanto paga?
1.2 - Qual a velocidade do link?
1.3 - Baseado no preço do link full, e do preço da ADSL, quando você pensa em fazer o seu UpGrade de link?

----------


## 1929

> Boa noite. Quero te fazer algumas perguntas:
> 1 - Você tem link dedicado?
> 1.1 - Se tem, quanto paga?
> 1.2 - Qual a velocidade do link?
> 1.3 - Baseado no preço do link full, e do preço da ADSL, quando você pensa em fazer o seu UpGrade de link?


Desculpe por demorar a dar atenção ao seu post. Eu estava em viagem.

Eu ainda não tenho link dedicado. E o ADSL na minha cidade está uma droga.

Estou implantando a rede primeiro. Para voce ter uma idéia, eu já estou a ponto de estourar com o serralheiro. Desde novembro para me entregar a primeira torre.
Eu consegui antes de viajar, levantar esta torre. Agora falta instalar em definitivo os equipamentos. Eu só testei antes da viagem.

Estou a caminho de fazer uma parceria SCM. Já tenho uma proposta que acho que aceitarei. Já entrei em contato com uma empresa de Caxias do Sul que me consegue o link. R$ 1.300.00 o link de 2 mega com garantia de 50%. Acho que para início vai dar. Me solicitaram 60 dias para instalar. Ainda não fechei com eles.

E não fechei porque eu ainda tenho mais duas torres encomendadas e o serralheiro desgraçado ainda não terminou.
Tenho receio de arrumar toda a documentação e ficar amarrado com estas torres. Na minha região está difícil este tipo de mão de obra. Já me deu até vontade de comprar uma solda mig e uma policorte e dar para uma pessoa fazer depois da hora de serviço dele.

----------


## Arcanjo_tc

Interessante este tópico ne?
Alguem aqui ja parou para pensar que nem as telecoms podem vender ADSL? Sim, participei de uma audiencia publica a um tempo atras na camara dos deputados em Brasilia e fui justamente discutido isso! Telecom não pode atender cliente final com serviço de acesso a internet! Ou você acha que quem assina adsl paga uol, terra, ig ou outro provedor pq? Isso é uma gambiarra para burlar a lei.

O fato é que que paga link dedicado na sua maioria quer cair matando em cima de provedores que usam adsl mas na verdade são prejudicados pelas telecoms, ou vocês acham que um dia teremos condições de vender links de 4mb por 140 reais a nossos clientes?

Falta de SCM sim! Temos que denunciar mas link vende o que quiser pois o cliente é quem vai decidir com q provedor/tecnologia ficar. Aqui revendo dois ips diamante da Brasiltelecom, são proprios para revenda e so tem 50% de garantia. Qual a diferença?

Outra coisa, procurem saber com um advogado pois contratos só são validos se forem lidos para o contratante, se não não valem NADA! E alias quem assina ADSL nao assinou nenhum contrato, ou assinou?

Não quero defender ninguem mas muitas vezes temos que pensar nos dois lados da moeda.

Abraço a todos.

----------

